# NewHolland skidsteer W/tracks



## kkottemann (Jan 7, 2007)

Hello all,
I would like to hear what some of you have to say about the new Holland skidsteers W/tracks. I currently have a LS 180 On tires with the iron tracks wrapped around the tires. I find the machiene has plenty of power, but I have traction problems working in wooded areas. I am looking at trading it in for an LT 185.B skidsteer with 17.5" tracks. I have seen other makes working and doing pretty well, I have equity built up with newholland and it would be in my best intrests to stick with that dealer financially. What are your thoughts, expieriences and comments? 
thanks

Kurt


----------



## jerseydevil (Jan 7, 2007)

I like Newholland too. Try a true trackloader, demo it for a few weeks.


----------



## kkottemann (Jan 7, 2007)

who is true trackloader, Do they have a website? The reason i will stick with NH is because of trade in value of my current machine.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 7, 2007)

jerseydevil said:


> I like Newholland too. Try a true trackloader, demo it for a few weeks.





kkottemann said:


> who is true trackloader, Do they have a website? The reason i will stick with NH is because of trade in value of my current machine.





What he means is try demoing a macine that has track drive insteacd of the steel tracks. The steel tracks have there place, but don't have the lower ground pressure that the rubber track machines have and will tend to sink instead of "floating" on top of the muck.

If you are stuck on NewHolland (nothing wrong with them BTW) look at the C185 or C190, true track machines.
Link:
http://www.newholland.com/h4/produc...L=ENNA&NavID=000001277003&series=000006045611
Andy


----------



## kkottemann (Jan 7, 2007)

yea, I figured out what he ment by true track just after I posted my reply. Don't Judge me on that malfunction of brain power. I am not stuck on new holland, I just will be able to get a better deal there. If I can trade at cat or Avs or somewhere and get a good deal that will work financially for me I will go with the best. When you say C185 of c190, are you making reference to CAT?


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 7, 2007)

Nope, follow that link above, it will take you to the NewHolland traked machines.
Andy


----------



## kkottemann (Jan 7, 2007)

right, I have already talked with the newholland dealership on the LT185.B tracked loader. I just checked out cat, their machiene has more ground clearance and probably a better track system. Some time this week I will go over there and see what they can do. In the mean time I am waiting for the salesman from New Holland to call me back with his package on trade and financing. I am looking for the best machiene which will preform in woodland situations, creek bottoms ect... This is to clean up my property from the hurricane. I hardly every use my current skidsteer on residential tree removal which is 80% of the buisness that I do. My main problem is that my current LS 180 keeps getting stuck and fights the hills and soft ground for traction resulting in a big mess.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 7, 2007)

Never have understood that myself, the NewHollands just seem to sink like a rock in sand and slop? Seems odd to me as well, great machines other than that. I would look very hard at the ASV machines, built by cat, with cat motors and controls, but not as pricey. I ran a new Bobcat with the electronic hand controls a while back, not very fond ot it at all!! Very touchy, almost instentanious, just too jerky for my taste!!
The Bobcats do have better ground clearance and floatation, but most everyone I know LOVES the Cat's, just not willing to pay the premium price for them!
Andy


----------



## kkottemann (Jan 7, 2007)

Yea, not real sure on the price of the cats but I am sure it is not going to be nice. I think the AVS in the size range I am thinking of is about 38K which is the price of the new holland. It's all about the trade on this one.


----------



## CUCV (Jan 7, 2007)

Got my JD 250 with loegering tracks burried in the mud for the first time today doing some brush hogging. Felt lucky to have a dozer near by to yard me out. My biggest complaint with the steel tracks over tires on a skid steer on a wood lot is getting a branch or log stuck in the tracks, man does that stop you fast! A friend of mine should be picking up a new LT185 any day, I can't wait to try it out, it sounds like a great machine. The Cat machines are great but I can't see a darn thing out the back of them.


----------



## CUCV (Jan 7, 2007)

Got my JD 250 with loegering tracks burried in the mud for the first time today doing some brush hogging. Felt lucky to have a dozer near by to yard me out. My biggest complaint with the steel tracks over tires on a skid steer on a wood lot is getting a branch or log stuck in the tracks, man does that stop you fast! A friend of mine should be picking up a new LT185 any day, I can't wait to try it out, it sounds like a great machine. The Cat machines are great but I can't see a darn thing out the back of them.


----------



## osb_mail (Jan 26, 2007)

*I like the way a new holland rides.*

But they are so hard to work on .If you have ever had to change the oil in one you know what I mean . New Holland seem to have a lot on fuel problems . I do feel a lot safer on a hill with new Holland . But bobcats never seem to break down . I would really like to try and run one of those T300 bobcats they look like the cats meow.


----------



## Curbside (Jan 26, 2007)

We run T-300's and they are the cats meow. Our machines have the Advanced hand controls and the foot pedals so you can pick the type of control you like to use. Personally I like the Hand controls nice and easy on the knees. I have tried the Digital hand controls and I can't stand them they are way to touchy and very hard to feel the machine under you.


----------



## dogdad (Jan 27, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Never have understood that myself, the NewHollands just seem to sink like a rock in sand and slop? Seems odd to me as well, great machines other than that. I would look very hard at the ASV machines, built by cat, with cat motors and controls, but not as pricey. I ran a new Bobcat with the electronic hand controls a while back, not very fond ot it at all!! Very touchy, almost instentanious, just too jerky for my taste!!
> The Bobcats do have better ground clearance and floatation, but most everyone I know LOVES the Cat's, just not willing to pay the premium price for them!
> Andy



ASV makes ASV,,,they just use some cat componets,,stick controlls, Perkins diesel...


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 27, 2007)

dogdad said:


> ASV makes ASV,,,they just use some cat componets,,stick controlls, Perkins diesel...





But Cat bought ASV after seeing their products.


----------



## IATreeguy (Jan 27, 2007)

*New Holland Skidsteer w/trcks*

I suggest that you go to the thread under large equipment, "ASV30 VS ASV50 "Large Equipment". Read every posting. Then go to the web site for "All Surface Vehicle Industries" otherwise known as ASV. Read everything that they have to offer. Call the 800 number and ask for the literature and the DVD package. I suggest very strongly that you do not buy anything until you have researched this machine exhaustively. Then demo the machine. Then you decide what is best for you. Me? I will have an ASV track loader in my company before spring. 

Work safe and tread lightly on the turf. Good luck with your search!

IATreeguy


----------



## Cat (Mar 8, 2007)

Sure not crazy about new hollands here


----------



## dogdad (Mar 8, 2007)

Wrong,,,,Cat bought 21.8% of ASV' s stock only,,,,,and they use ASV's track system which is BOLTED on to the CAT. Cat is Cat and ASV is ASVhttp://www.asvi.com/press_release_detail.cfm?NewsID=53


----------



## Bobcat (Mar 8, 2007)

Kurt:

I think the NH is a good product. Has good weight distribution for up & down hills. When you said "17.5 tracks" I assume you are referring to the rubber tracks. With your use being "in the woods", you are just going to tear then up. Not cheap to replace. I have Leogering on my JD 332. Steel track over the rubber tires. Tracks can come off and on as needed; with a little practice. Lot less $ too . If you were doing residental work, then those rubber tracks would not get ripped up so fast, and a little less aggressive running over the front lawn. 

In the woods, the steel tracks will give you: more weight at ground level for stability, a little wider wheel base, and a
much more solid wheel base. 

bob


----------



## Treeman587 (Mar 8, 2007)

kkottemann said:


> Yea, not real sure on the price of the cats but I am sure it is not going to be nice. I think the AVS in the size range I am thinking of is about 38K which is the price of the new holland. It's all about the trade on this one.




DO NOT BUY A CAT OR ASV. They are not designed for extreme use and the tracks fall apart. It even says so in their manual. Bobcat, JD, NH are the best ones for "creek bottoms" and wooded areas.


----------



## dogdad (Mar 8, 2007)

I own an ASV,,,please tell me where to look in the manuel to see where they tell me NOT to use in extreme uses. Never heard of that. As a matter of fact ,,before i bought the ASV,,I called the bobcat dealer here and he SAID their tracks would not do well at all on the street,,,where the ASV manufacturer told me that they would do well............and they have. I use it on the street and off,,,,like alot of people do.


----------



## neighborstree (Mar 8, 2007)

i feel that last comment is totally wrong, i have 3 asv 4500's and i put them through the most extream forestry abuse i could and my machines handle it all with no questions asked. weather its running a brush mower or skidding logs. asv was the originator of track machines, all other companies are copy cats.. you want a real loader, look into the rc100...even rayco, witch is designed for forestry are JUNK..read any listing for a 2005 rayco loader forsale, they all say new engine, or rebuilt. the only other loader other then asv i would even consiter looking at is the T300. possibly the cat 280 if they would junk the cat controls and put bobcat controls on it


----------



## neighborstree (Mar 8, 2007)

i was refering to treeman, when i said the comment above


----------



## Wismer (Mar 9, 2007)

Go New Holland


----------



## Tree Slayer (Mar 9, 2007)

*Bobcat*

Check out the bobcat. I think they might even have 0% which is how I got my T 200


----------



## Leebo (Mar 9, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> DO NOT BUY A CAT OR ASV. They are not designed for extreme use and the tracks fall apart. It even says so in their manual. Bobcat, JD, NH are the best ones for "creek bottoms" and wooded areas.



I'm an ASV owner and read through my manual. Nothing about "extreme use" (What is "extreme use" anyway?). And what leads you to believe that the tracks "fall apart"? Why would a Bobcat, JD, and NH (I assume that you are talking about track loaders) outperform an ASV or CAT? They are all good companies with good machines. Any track loader performs well in creek bottoms and wooded areas. Any skidsteer will probably get stuck in these conditions. No offense, but your comments are vague and don't make any sense.


----------



## IATreeguy (Mar 9, 2007)

I am an ASV owner. There is nothing second rate about this or the Cat machines. The ASV undercarriage used on the ASV & Cat machines is most excellent under any conditions favoring the use of rubber tracks. Furthermore the ASV will swim where others will sink. Order the demo videos from ASV (asvi.com) and see for yourself. Demo the different brands and see for yourself. There are many excellent machines available in the marketplace today and one of these will be the best suited for an individuals application. Enjoy the process!


----------



## dogdad (Mar 9, 2007)

Congrats on the new machine treeguy...pm me on all the info.


----------



## elmnut (Mar 10, 2007)

Great purchase! Used in extreme conditions all the time with no problems so far, around 2000 hrs, multiple operators. This dog will hunt!


----------



## Treeman587 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Ruffled feathers*

Have you seen what 57 stone does to an ASV track system? They are classified as Multi-terrain loaders. Sand, Dirt, and Street, Yes they are great machines. But as far as tracked machines go they will not handle the abuse that a bobcat or NH willl. I have seen it, done it. Whenever they are in rocks and you turn, it collects them up and chips away at the rubber coated rollers. While these are great machines for grading and such, They just are not as tough. And as most of us in here know, Tree guys are notoriously rough on equipment. Everything we own is continuously pushed to the limit. Overloaded S/A dump trucks, daily. Chippers constantly eating their max. Skid steers being used like full on skidders and wheel loaders. It is what we do. I used to work for a concrete company, they had two CAT 257s, when it came time to buy another machine. It was a tracked John Deere. The year prior to that, they spent $9000 or track rehab on a CAT machine with 500 hrs, Yet the John Deere has had no problems to date and is beyond that mark buy far.


----------



## grandpatractor (Mar 11, 2007)

I find it interesting how many people claim that certain machines are junk. I will admit that there is some junk out there but, when a machine is used for a purpose other than what it was built for they aren't necessarily junk. It also depends ALOT on the operator and how he uses it. I maintain a fleet of trucks and it is funny how one operator has more break downs than the rest do. This is on 3 different trucks.
You have to buy what is right for you and what your intended purpose is.
I myself am fan of Deere, I worked for a dealer for a few years and was impressed with the company.
I have run Gehl,New Holland,Bobcat,Case,ASV and Deere. My next one will probably be a Deere.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## elmnut (Mar 12, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> Have you seen what 57 stone does to an ASV track system? They are classified as Multi-terrain loaders. Sand, Dirt, and Street, Yes they are great machines. But as far as tracked machines go they will not handle the abuse that a bobcat or NH willl. I have seen it, done it. Whenever they are in rocks and you turn, it collects them up and chips away at the rubber coated rollers. While these are great machines for grading and such, They just are not as tough. And as most of us in here know, Tree guys are notoriously rough on equipment. Everything we own is continuously pushed to the limit. Overloaded S/A dump trucks, daily. Chippers constantly eating their max. Skid steers being used like full on skidders and wheel loaders. It is what we do. I used to work for a concrete company, they had two CAT 257s, when it came time to buy another machine. It was a tracked John Deere. The year prior to that, they spent $9000 or track rehab on a CAT machine with 500 hrs, Yet the John Deere has had no problems to date and is beyond that mark buy far.



ever see what 3 guys filling in skid steer ruts does to your bottom line? We use a NH machine when circumstances call for it, a dingo on tracks if needed, or the ASV for sensitive areas. The crews, if given a choice will almost always take the ASV over the New Holland. Equipment needs to be matched to the job, and maintained properly, especially when pushed to the limit.


----------



## neighborstree (Mar 13, 2007)

the only machine i will claim that is absolute junk is gehl

and who operates a asv on a stone surface ? they are multi terraine loaders. and will definatly go rite through muck that any tire loader will just sink in.. thats what there used for. when we have a stone surface or street we use tire loaders. if your compairing the asv drive system compaired to bobcat. or nh, deere. there all the same. you have to replace tracks,. rollers. and drive sprockets way more often then you would ever have to replace the rubber on a asv or cat


----------

